

H&M's New Lingerie Models are Computer-Generated - callmeed
http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2011/12/hms-new-lingerie-models-are-computer-generated.html

======
falcolas
This seems to fall squarely into the uncanny valley for me. The heads just
don't fit quite right with the rest of the bodies.

Not to mention the whole problem with potentially basing the image of an
attractive woman off of mannequins. I ask, with all the sarcasm I can, weren't
the models skinny enough?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I've wondered about this as well. It seems to me that model selection must be
based on the idea that a model essentially functions as a human coat hanger,
and that models should look as much as humanly possible like an actual coat
hanger.

